# Silver breeders search



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,

After reading the very interesting Red breeders thread I thought I would ask on Silvers. I have a long history of working with animals and used to bred Import line German Shepherds many years ago. I am a professional master groomer and have wanted a STP for a few years now.

Things have finally settled for us and I am going to be going back to work. Since I want a nice male silver compition dog I decided to ask you all for some breeder referals. Driving distance is a bit of an issue as I am in East TN. So surrounding states are OK like NC, Sc, GA, AL, KY, VA,OH and if need be AR. 

I want a male as I already have a female rescue shep/collie mix here. She is my hubby's dog so now I get my dog. :smile-big: I perfer parnets with titles on both ends but will settle for less. Although temperment comes first when selecting but first finding a breeder that meets my qualifications. That means some who tests for everything and socliazes their pups from the get go like I did when I bred. I know there are some good breeders out there that are not famous that are a bit harder to find. Since the famous ones are easy to find it is these others I am looking for and hoping you all might be able to point the way. 

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

This one's easy for me...I was lucky to come across Susan at Marquis Diamond Standards after much searching.http://www.marquisdiamondstandardpoodles.com

She's wonderful! And her dogs are incredible...gorgeous, great personalities. She does all her health testing and her records are easily accessible. She shows and competes in other venues. Dogs she has sold have done well in obedience, tracking, agility and as therapy dogs. She feeds raw, and is very accessible throughout the whole process, and has become a great friend and mentor as well. I couldn't recommend her more highly!!!








This is my pup from Susan, CH. Marquis' Monroe the Magician. He is everything I wanted and more. I'm a groomer as well, he comes to work with me, and I often receive comments that he's the most beautiful dog that people have ever seen. That's nice and all, but he has such an incredible temperment, he's such a great friend. I too have had dogs all my life, but never one as incredible as Monroe! Feel free to check out my Flicker page for lots more pics: http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/katalystproductions/


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about Pinafore Standard Poodles in TN. A groomer that grooms my standards when we visit Southern California owns her silver male and he is spectacular, gorgeous platinum silver. Here's the link to her website.

http://www.pinaforepoodles.com/

I live in San Francisco and we have a really well know breeder who raises a lot of silvers. Her kennel name is Graphic Standard Poodles. I have seen many silvers and blacks that she has bred and they are magnificent. Robin Williams owns one or two of hers, so does MTT (the conductor of our S.F. symphony). But her dogs are premium priced. 

Here's the link to the poodle referal for your state, they may be able to help as well.

http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/usamap.htm#TENNESSEE

Good luck


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Katsdogworld, your spoo is really gorgeous!

I've also heard nothing but good things about Pinafore Standard Poodles in my search for a silver breeder. In fact, I believe the breeder I settled on has Pinafore in their pedigrees. All her testing results are on the site, and are championed in both AKC, CKC, and some are international.

Good luck finding a silver breeder!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, Katsdogworld, that photo is just stunning! I can see why your pup gets so many compliments.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy katsdogworld! How old is he in this pic? Gorgeous face!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I have had two standard poodles from Graphic poodles,one silver and one blue.
They have both been wonderful dogs.
Florence Graham has been in business for a very long time and has a great reputation.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Spoofan,

My next standard will be one of Florence's silvers. I sure hope she will be in business that long, as it won't be for a while.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried to research Graphic, mostly because I wanted to see what her Spoos look like, as I've heard about them and her before. No website though? Too bad, it would be nice to see what all the talk is about...

Oh, Jenna, Monroe was born 6-7-8, so I believe he is 15 months now...


----------



## blakeenfan (May 4, 2009)

I just had the same frustration, having moments ago searched for info on Graphic Poodles. I live in SF, so I was really psyched to see there were show prospects available: I guess I'll just have to go see them in person! Does anybody out there have advice re: convincing a total stranger of the seriousness of your show intentions? (We'll just let the fact that I fully intend to show any poodle of mine in the great and glorious English Saddle Clip come as a fun surprise for the future, OK?) Anyway, I'd really love feedback from anyone with first hand experience with this breeder.

Thanks, 
Blakeenfan


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Kats Marquis is really nice. I just love the way silvers change color. I had run into MDS and Pinafore as they are both famous breeders. That why I was looking for some of the less well advertized breeders. Not sure I want to go the whole dog conformation show thing again. My pup would be a shop greeter and for grooming compitions. maybe Ob or agilty if I get the time down the road. 

This is why I am looking for the not so famous breeders as I am not really interested in doing conformation showing. A with Graphic not everyone uses the internet for advertising. If you do know of them can we place contc info here of PM it too me. So I can contact these less well advertised breeders.

Thanks all I am taking my time with this. Might make this a chirstmas present to myself. :smile:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Blakeenfan - Graphic poodles places both show and pet puppies. To the best of my knowledge, she usually uses a handler for her show dogs and I am not sure she will let you show your own, but you would have to ask her. I also live in San Francisco and Florance lives in San Rafael and it so happens that there is a big dog show in San Rafael next weekend on the 12th and 13th of September. I've been toying around with the idea of going, as I need to pick up a couple of items from the vendors. She may be there.

Cybercat and Blakeenfan, I've just found her information if you want to call and talk to her. Here's the link to her info:

http://www.poodlesonline.com/breeders/Graphic.html

Good luck to both of you.

Blakeenfan if you plan on going standards are showing at 11:45 on Saturaday and 9:00 on Sunday.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm assuming that you are looking for a Standard but I'm going to include minis too:

Minis
Alegria Poodles http://www.alegriapoodles.com

Standards
Black Tie http://www.gbwebs.com/blacktie
Benhome http://www.benhompoodles.com/
Parris Hill http://www.parrishill.com
Terrrifick http://www.breeders.net/breeder/144100

and... probably to most famous Silver breeder of all

Bibelot http://www.bibelotpoodles.ca/index.html


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you I did not know about all of them.




cbrand said:


> I'm assuming that you are looking for a Standard but I'm going to include minis too:
> 
> Minis
> Alegria Poodles http://www.alegriapoodles.com
> ...


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was looking through and saw your post on silver standards. I had talked to her about a puppy recently but ended up getting one from a waiting list that I'd been on that came available. She is in Plymouth, Indiana - it is a ways. 
http://cheslastandardpoodles.com/cheslapuppies.aspx
Good Luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you would like a gorgeous silver from health tested lines, check out Bibelot Poodles in Canada. In my mind, Susan Fraser is one of the premier breeders of silvers in North America, if not the best. She has a wait list, so you wouldn't be able to get a puppy in a month or two, but that tells you sdomething too. And it is worth the wait to get the best.

Many of her dogs are titled in conformation, agility, rally, hunting and obedience.

Good luck with your search!


----------

